# Group Buys



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

When I was heavily involved with Jeeps and offroading, we often used to combine forces for parts/mods, etc that we all wanted. We would approach a vendor and let them know. They would normally work out a special deal for us.

I know a member has in the past posted about specials on tanks. I thought if we could maybe put together a list of items maybe we could see if we can all save some money. Maybe plan these around the meetings ? 

Brewers Yeast - I have found 50lb bags online. 
Powdered Taters - 
Vinegar
Plants ?
Tanks
Corkbark 
Great Stuff
Coco Chips (instead of the non-green fir bark)
R/O filters
Pumps 
eggcrate
hydroton
driftwood
cocohuts
Kiss Containers
Lights
pc fans
misting systems
conversion kits 


Just brainstorming through my fingers. What do you all think ?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

i think its best that when you buy a consumable supply that you buy more then you need if you can, and then when there is a get together, you tell people extra stuff you have that you can trade. for example 50$ bought me a lifetime supply of coco chips.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

id be in for some LECA


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

DCreptiles said:


> id be in for some LECA


This is one place I was looking for that type of item...

Maryland Hydroponics


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Great idea....big lot purchases are always good.

Try to get a database going for a cost per item....of every catagory....to establish a price baseline.

For instance, one of my own I had laying around on the desktop:


*Prices for bulk foods:*

Potato Buds $1.50 / pound

Confection Sugar $.70 / pound

Brewer’s Yeast $1.50 / pound (100%dried Saccharomyces cerevisiae yeast)

Vinegar $2.56 / gallon


----------



## Screameleons (May 16, 2009)

Guys, group buys are really big in the tuning world. If you haven't already seen it, gotogroupbuy.com actually lets buyers post group buys and invite others to join. This is a practical way to get wholesale prices as an individual buyer. We have done this for chameleons in the past. Would you guys be interested in posting there?

Vincent


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I can always use something. Great idea.


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

I found a place locally that sells the 50L bags of hydroton for $40. He has maybe a dozen bags.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Screameleons said:


> Guys, group buys are really big in the tuning world. If you haven't already seen it, gotogroupbuy.com actually lets buyers post group buys and invite others to join. This is a practical way to get wholesale prices as an individual buyer. We have done this for chameleons in the past. Would you guys be interested in posting there?
> 
> Vincent


We used 4x4 Parts, Accessories, Tires, Fender Flares, Rubicon Express, Poison Spyder Customs -


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

i could use some small water pumps, they are way to much money retail


----------

